# WTF mid 90's 30hp johson carb



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got two that would fit


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

details details. or feel free to PM me.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Still looking. Ive checked Flea bay, and most outboard shops in the south eastern US.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

try calling phils outboard in stuart, fl on the manatee pocket they may have it or can direct u great guys


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Well though shadow cast may be able to help me out but he seems to be a busy guy....... I'll give them a call.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

I love beeing BS'ed.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you call double checking the carb that I was about to sell you to see if works on your motor bs, then you must not have a iq that is higher then your foot size.... I took time out of my day to verify the carb that I had laying around with a certified marine tech and he said nope it looks exactly the same as a 2000-2005 30 hp Johnson but the internal passages are different. The carb that I have is from a 40 hp Johnson twin cylinder... But if you insist on having a carb that will not work for your motor 70$ and it's yours.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

> If you call double checking the carb that I was about to sell you  to see if works on your motor bs, then you must not have a iq that is higher then your foot size.... I took time out of my day to verify the carb that I had laying around with a certified marine tech and he said nope it looks exactly the same as a 2000-2005 30 hp Johnson but the internal passages are different. The carb that I have is from a 40 hp Johnson twin cylinder... But if you insist on having a carb that will not work for your motor 70$ and it's yours.


 :'(


----------

